# new guy from Colorado. needs help.



## lbass215 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Guys Im pleased to see such an active board. I do color changes for an apartment complex full repaints with trim. My father owned a painting company in Kansas I painted for him for 11 years before moving to Colorado.

We have about 20 to 30 move ins a month. We use three colors, Wall Trim and Ceilings. We have ten foot ceilings and crown molding in the living rooms. Most are 1000 sq foot some a lil more and a lil less.

They really want one apartment done a day. I work by myself and have to clean out a swimming pool every morning so im working with 7 hr days if im lucky. 

I have been spraying, I was told I was spending way to much money on supplies, so I cut out tape and paper, I do not put down tarps to save time,I learned to cut it in really good with a 4 in Purdy pro xtra, and use a 315 tip holding my hand about 2' off the wall. I cut so well I never have paint flying through the air this prevents over spray. To make it cover in one coat I go slow and only move over 2 1/2 ins at a time, so there is alot of paint on the wall I use about ten gallons of wall paint per unit. They have a pretty aggressive knock down so I can get away with no back rolling and it. 

I then get my 2 in purdy pro xtra and trim out the base boards, then switch to my 4 in and paint doors and trim.

I have managed twice now to get a unit done in a day. It all most always takes a day and a half. I am worried I am about to loose my job. Can you guys please help with any tricks im not doing.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Tell em to go F themselves


----------



## lbass215 (Aug 25, 2011)

Bender I have not laughed all day thanks man thats great.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Sounds like you're already doing everything short of the "Mr. Bean dynamite-in-the-paint can".

Might try a 617...but w/no drop cloths or masking ... you might also wanna buy your denatured alcohol on 5's.


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

i had a buddy that used to do these, he would put water on the counter tops, no masking, spray right onto carpet, he said it was a pretty easy gig. But you have 3 colors, he had one... good luck


----------



## lbass215 (Aug 25, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> Sounds like you're already doing everything short of the "Mr. Bean dynamite-in-the-paint can".
> 
> Might try a 617...but w/no drop cloths or masking ... you might also wanna buy your denatured alcohol on 5's.


Umm not sure what you mean alcohol on 5s


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Sorry..I meant you'll have a lot of overspray to clean off.

I've done lots of apartments. 

(thousands...that's why I'm a hack)

Some like them done fast and cheap...a few still want them good, and are willing to pay the extra.


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

patch the holes and wash the walls and get outta there:jester:


----------



## lbass215 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ha they want it done fast cheap and perfect no punches at all. I really do not have any visible over spray I do carry a wet rag and wipe off any I see but its only two or three places Counter tops and Tile floors, I will take pictures tomorrow.


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

i'll say a prayer for you tonite that you don't lose your mind! yer situation just sounds like a ton o stress


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Just wondering how much do you get paid for painting one unit?

Pat


----------



## lbass215 (Aug 25, 2011)

Im hourly with full benefits 401k and all that good stuff. They have a crew or two on call if I get behind or have to many at once to do. I think they pay around 250-300 an apartment we provide paint


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Sounds like they are on your azz. Even if you do manage to pull these off in a day, then they will want you to do em in 6 hours. But chit, if you can hang, a job is a job, benefits and 401k is sweet. 

Pat


----------



## lbass215 (Aug 25, 2011)

They are crazy he bought an 18 roller told me it would be faster and cheaper.


----------



## lbass215 (Aug 25, 2011)

Pat if that is you in the picture I want to come work for you.


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

lbass215 said:


> Im hourly with full benefits 401k and all that good stuff. They have a crew or two on call if I get behind or have to many at once to do. I think they pay around 250-300 an apartment we provide paint


wait wait wait. $250.00-$300.00? are they tiny studio units?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Yea - unfortunately I took the same path as you and decided to do apartments in one day. Had a nervous breakdown and lost everything. Now I'm homeless 

Pat


----------



## lbass215 (Aug 25, 2011)

jenni said:


> wait wait wait. $250.00-$300.00? are they tiny studio units?


Nope 1000+ sq foot apt here is link to website they are very nice apt

http://www.isyourhome.com/trailside-apartments


----------



## lbass215 (Aug 25, 2011)

Pat I hope your joking but the pic makes me wonder?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

If they want you to get them done faster tell them to hire you a helper.

Other than that, sounds like you are maxed out already.


----------



## lbass215 (Aug 25, 2011)

Have any of you tried the accubrush?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I think that's more of a DIY tool..and I apologise to anyone I've offended for using the word "tool" there.
I think my all time favorite was the "paint stick".
Sucks paint into the handle, and then you push and squirt paint out onto your roller from it.
Quite a few gadgets around to (supposedly) make painting suck less, means most people don't really like to paint much..and that's good for me and you.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have to agree with Bender.

Nothing is worse than stressing yourself out and then being stressed by others to perform so much in a day.The first six years of painting for me was apartment turn overs. I spent years working like a stress monkey. I can't even begin to tell you that I would be painting on Christmas Eve in the middle of the night trying to finish work...and crying my eyes out.While these other people who were wanting the project finished so badly would be sleeping like babies. I developed alot of anxiety and then developed a bowel disease. IT is not worth it.

RESPECT YOURSELF! WORK as efficiently as you can. Get the supplies you need and DON"T let them bully you and drag you around with their cheap ass financial whines.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

and then I got this from Eckhart Tolle:
Use whatever challenge comes into your life as a kind of fuel for the flame of consciousness. That is done through surrender to what is.
Some people may need more of that than others. If you choose presence in your daily life you may not need the drastic challenges.



sometimes, I think that I figure out that it is really "me" creating the stress, although it appears that outside people are participating.

You can't spend your day tripping over yourself and your hose, spraying as fast as you can. 401k or not. Think of how this will impact your body/mind operating like this for years to come. 

I believe cutting corners is great. I myself would not, NOT be using drops...that just seems like an accident waiting to happen...unless new carpet was coming.

and with what Pat says...they will start expecting the work in 6 hours as opposed to 8.......

I am thinking about you today, and thinking about my past(which is now just a story) but find ways to apply good painting habits to your day.

This may include taking a break to get a bite to eat. I also spent years not stopping to drink water or get fuel, and this will take a toll on your body and well being.

IF you don't treat yourself well- no one else will do it for you.

good luck to you colorado


----------



## cappaint (May 24, 2011)

Yeh that doesnt sound like a lot of fun. I think I talked to a guy way back in the day about doing these and he quoted somethin like a pays 300 a unit....I never inquired about doing them again.

That said, you got steady work and some beni's which could help you move on to better things. I wouldnt worry about them replacing you cause it sounds like you're doing them as fast as humanly possible.


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

are you painting the same color or different color? get a power roller, you might not even need to cut everything in, then cheat where you can, if a wall looks good, don't paint it.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

This guy is a one man band and they are are still are not dancing. lol


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

lbass215 said:


> Nope 1000+ sq foot apt here is link to website they are very nice apt
> 
> http://www.isyourhome.com/trailside-apartments


oh my goodness. you could probably stand to make more per unit. i dunno the rates out there tho.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

lbass215 said:


> Im hourly with full benefits 401k and all that good stuff. They have a crew or two on call if I get behind or have to many at once to do. I think they pay around *250-300 an apartment we provide paint*


ouch.

After 10 gallons in an apt what does that leave you with - $150? $100?

Get a job painting for a contractor - you'll make more and work less.

jmo.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

lbass215 said:


> Have any of you tried the accubrush?


This post makes me wonder if my leg is being pulled. 

If it is a serious topic then the reality is that there is only so much one man can accomplish in a day.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> This post makes me wonder if my leg is being pulled.


good point.:thumbsup:

Plus... most people from Colorado are full of crap.


----------



## lbass215 (Aug 25, 2011)

What are you talking about leg pulling? Im bout to lose my mind and you think im joking? I put in my umm i guess three weeks notice yesterday. He really thinks I will be able to roll it faster than I can spray. These people are nuts and the pay me 14 an hr not 250 a job thats for the contractors if I get behind. 

To prevent over spray I cut the hell out of the house. I use a 315 and hold my gun 2inch off the wall. This gets most of the paint on the wall and not flying around the room.

I think im going into Trucking I have a Wind Turbine Degree just got my second interview out of 200 sent applications in the last year. Wish me luck. Steve I need a job do you need any help im damn fast dont make a mess and can work off of a next to nothing budget. I painted 11 years never heard that budget word once if I needed it I went and got it.


----------



## lbass215 (Aug 25, 2011)

What are you talking about leg pulling? Im bout to lose my mind and you think im joking? I put in my umm i guess three weeks notice yesterday. He really thinks I will be able to roll it faster than I can spray. These people are nuts and the pay me 14 an hr not 250 a job thats for the contractors if I get behind. 

To prevent over spray I cut the hell out of the house. I use a 315 and hold my gun 2inch off the wall. This gets most of the paint on the wall and not flying around the room.

I think im going into Trucking I have a Wind Turbine Degree just got my second interview out of 200 sent applications in the last year. Wish me luck. Steve I need a job do you need any help im damn fast dont make a mess and can work off of a next to nothing budget. I painted 11 years never heard that budget word once if I needed it I went and got it.


----------



## lbass215 (Aug 25, 2011)

Workaholic If I sad Woody Creek Colorado would you know what I was talking about?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

lbass215 said:


> I have a Wind Turbine Degree just got my second interview out of 200 sent applications in the last year. Wish me luck. Steve I need a job do you need any help


No, I do all my own typing.

If you have a degree in wind turbines..why inna hell would you be painting, especially here in CO? 
Wind turbine's big here, and will certainly get bigger...Go with that young man!
Otherwise someday you're gonna be 50, look in the mirror, and see an old painter.


----------



## lbass215 (Aug 25, 2011)

Steve This is my second interview out of literary 200 applications. The wind Industry drastically slowed down since about 2009. There are bunch of us grads trying to get a job it is makeing if very tuff. So I started looking at remote locations this one is in Rugby North Dakota 20 miles south of Canada. Im going to talk funny if I get the job.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

:gun_bandana::gun_bandana:


lbass215 said:


> Steve This is my second interview out of literary 200 applications. The wind Industry drastically slowed down since about 2009. There are bunch of us grads trying to get a job it is makeing if very tuff. So I started looking at remote locations this one is in Rugby North Dakota 20 miles south of Canada. Im going to talk funny if I get the job.



Hey, I don't live that far from Rugby. 

One thing about having a state that is doing very well during this economic slowdown is we are witnessing a great migration of ppl from all over that don't have any work. I think it might ruin what we have going-- virtually zero unemployment and violent crime.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Go wherever you need to.
Believe me, if I was smart enough to have a degree in anything, I wouldn't be a painter.
The only upside to it, is getting all the chicks.
j/k
I've been married for 30 years. My wife doesn't know there are females on this board, or she'd be reading a lot more of my posts.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I think it might ruin what we have going-- virtually zero unemployment and violent crime.


Sounds boring


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> Sounds boring


But all the sheep make up for it.


----------

